# Accu-Chek Insight E6 Mechanical Error



## spey (Sep 17, 2019)

I've had this error happen twice in the last few days, first on Sunday and then on Tuesday. It seems to happen when the cartridge is about half empty.

I've only had my pump for a couple of weeks and I've been as careful with it as I can be. I've phoned Roche and they're sending out a replacement.

Really hoping this isn't a common problem and that the next one will be okay. My blood sugars have been really messed up by this and I'm just glad I have my insulin pen to bring my levels back down.

Has anyone else had issues with these pumps?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 17, 2019)

I've been on this pump for nearly a year and never had any mechanical problems with it, so hopefully you'll have more luck with the next one.


----------



## spey (Sep 17, 2019)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I've been on this pump for nearly a year and never had any mechanical problems with it, so hopefully you'll have more luck with the next one.



Thanks Lucy, that's reassuring. I found a report / guide on their website about it, so it must be common enough to be a concern: https://www.accu-chek.com/sites/g/files/iut341/f/15-056_UMDC_patient.pdf

That being said I'm hoping this won't be an issue going forward. As with anything, there are always faulty ones; just hoping this is very rare and won't happen again!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 17, 2019)

The pdf refers to the Spirit and Spirit-combo pumps, so hopefully this is a one off. I'm keeping my fingers crossed the next one is trouble free for you (and that mine remains error free!).


----------

